# TWO SETS OF DAYTONS 13x7



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

TRIPLE GOLD DAYTONS 72 SPOKE 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH COOPER TIRES 1500
































































CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:0


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

how much for the vogur tire :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 16 2010, 08:44 PM~18326669
> *how much for the vogur tire :wow:
> *


sorry but I won't unmount them. it will cost me 50 bucks to do that. unless your willing to pay the extra money to get them un mounted. it will be 400 for the tires plus the un mounting plus shipping


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 16 2010, 10:07 PM~18327727
> *sorry but I won't unmount them. it will cost me 50 bucks to do that. unless your willing to pay the extra money to get them un mounted. it will be 400 for the tires plus the un mounting plus shipping
> *


He's a baller. He should just purchase them complete and give me his old set. :cheesy:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Aug 17 2010, 02:00 PM~18333750
> *He's a baller. He should just purchase them complete and give me his old set.  :cheesy:
> *


yeah pm me a price on both set fucker :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@Aug 17 2010, 04:22 PM~18334457
> *yeah pm me a price on both set fucker :wow:
> *


you wantboth sets?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 17 2010, 06:50 PM~18335846
> *you wantboth sets?
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

I love this gold/chrome combo....TTT for some Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Aug 17 2010, 10:43 PM~18338200
> *I love this gold/chrome combo....TTT for some Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!
> 
> 
> ...


yez zir!


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Damn!! i I wish i was closer


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963_@Aug 18 2010, 02:53 AM~18340530
> *Damn!! i I wish i was closer
> *


why? don't you guys get mail out there? LOl I will ship for actual shipping price. I got over 3k into the 72 triple gold. and over 4k for the 88 center gold barely used them for one summer. less then 300 miles on them


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

72 GONE THEY SOLD THANKS TO HOMIE HUGO HE CAME UP ON THESE :biggrin: GLAD I COULD HOOK UP A GOOD MAN ENJOY HOMIE. SEE YOU SAT AT THE PARTY IF YOU CAN MAKE IT BRO


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

88'S MIGHT BE GONE. WE WILL SEE


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

nice Nim. TTT.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## INDIVIDUALS CC.SJ (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

CENTER GOLD DAYTONS 88 SPOKES 13 X 7 OLD SCHOOL LIKE NEW WITH VOGUE TIRES 1800


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIG-E 859 (Sep 29, 2004)

How much on them 88's no vogues and will you ship?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by necluv_@Aug 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18436964
> *How much on them 88's no vogues and will you ship?
> *


its going to cost you 50 to 60 bucks to unmount them and then another like 180 or so to ship them pm sent I rather not un mount them but money talks


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

O.B.O.


----------



## fleetwoodkiller (Mar 15, 2007)

do u still have the first one


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Sep 1 2010, 10:21 PM~18465218
> *do u still have the first one
> *


72 spoke are gone. make me an offer on the second pair


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

obo


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

all pm returned


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 16 2010, 12:54 PM~18584130
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin:
> *


*NICE DOIN' BUSINESS*


----------

